# Camping Costajan Spain



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi
Making my way back from Portugal, I stopped at camping Costajan. On approaching the entrance it looked closed, but turned out it wasn't, but it was virtually empty.

On paying for the night the cost was 23.75 euros.

Electric was 4.85, motorhome was 8.60, 2 persons,10.30 euros.

4 Euros for two hours WIFI.

Just down the road is a sign for an aire de service.

So now I know why it is deserted.

What with the price of fuel I will have to wait till
the exchange rate improves, before I venture into Iberia again.

Stan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costajan*

Hello Stan,

I stayed there after this incident......

Madrid Incident<<< Click Here

We had in the past, stayed on an Aire north of Madrid but decided against it.

I do not feel €23.75 for two people is that bad, especialy when you consider what some owners or the CC and C&CC charge in this country. We stayed at Stoneyfold Caravan Park in Maccelsfield and were charged £20 for what was supposed to be a pitch, with no Toilets or shower and no disposal for Toilet or grey waste. Camping Memling Brugge, charge €20 for a very small hardstanding.

I would imagine Costajan may be quiet as it is out of main season. When we stayed in October 2006, the showers were very hot and the block heated.

£18.70 not that bad Stan!

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Orbiter sites charged 11 euros.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Orbiter*

Hello Stan,

What is or who are Oribiter?

Trev.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi its a portugese campsite group, bit like CC but smaller. http://www.orbitur.com/Home1.html

Olley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Olley,

The average low season price for these 2 adults+motorhome is €20

Trev.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Thanks Olley,
> 
> The average low season price for these 2 adults+motorhome is €20
> 
> Trev.


Trev 
I have just got back today after two months in Spain and Portugal.

I was charged 11.25 euros per night with electricity at two Obitur campsite in Quateria and Evora.

So I stand by my original post that in my opinion, and latest experience that Costajan campsite is expensive. Judgingy how empty, (no other motorhomes on site and only two caravans occupied) I am not alone

Regards
Stan


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

We spent 10 days in April/May travelling from our base near Gibraltar to the western tip of Portugal and back. In our experience sites in Portugal are, on average, considerably cheaper than those in Spain. 

I would agree with Trev that €23.75 is not unreasonable. Wouldn't you pay that in France for similar facilities?


----------

